# What breed



## mmangan1188 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have had these hens for about a month now. They are very small and can fly pretty high to roost. They don't produce many eggs maybe 2 a week or so.























In the picture with the white hen please ignore the larger hen. I already have a pretty good idea of breed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't tell. Maybe with better, closer pics I'd be able to guess.


----------



## mmangan1188 (Jul 25, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I can't tell. Maybe with better, closer pics I'd be able to guess.


Try these


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, it's not a Dutch. I have to think on this for a while. It might be a partridge rock bantam.

It might be the photo but check her legs, she might have scaly leg mites.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Guessing Patridge Rock or Welsummer


----------



## simonarvestrand (Jul 1, 2017)

Im guessing welsumer


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My brown leghorns look very similar.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I think Robin is right about leg mites.The scales on their legs shouldn't stick out like that.Put vaseline on their legs to smother the mites.It may take a few weeks to clear it up.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Welsummer. I have one that looks just like her


----------

